# WoC: 2 Khorne Chariots or 3 Dragon Ogres?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all.

2 Khorne Chariots comes in at 240 points: 8 T5 wounds; 3+ AS;D6+1 S5 impact hits; 12 S5 WS5 attacks, 4 S4 WS3 attacks.

3 Dragon Ogres with champion and GWs is 214 points: 12 T4 wounds; 4+ AS; 10 S7 WS4 attacks.

On the face of it the Chariots look the best option. I play mostly High Elves, Skaven and Dark Elves and maybe WoC. Dragon Ogres are faster though.

If it helps, the rest of my army is 30 sword and board TZ warriors, BSB, 2 L2 Sorcerors w/ Nurgle and Fire, Disc Lord, Skullcrushers, Chimera, 2 x 5 vanguard Hounds. dragon Ogres can keep up with most of the rest. If Skaven pop Storm Banner I need something else to make contact ASAP as my disco Lord is stranded. Hence my conundrum.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks!

R


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Stomp versus impact. The higher T of the chariots is a good thing, but against Elves and rats, the likelihood that you break them on the charge is low, as both will likely have enough ranks (2) to be steadfast even after 15+ wounds. And likely then you're going to suffer from the High Inits of both groups, and the elves re-rolling everything. And you're going to suffer from the "no march" for the chariots, and the fact that war machine swill single them out, and perhaps multiwound them to death before getting to thelines. Elves will also likely be able to outmaneuver you with eagles or harpies. Overall, I'd take DragonOgres.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Great logic Creon, thanks.

+rep.


----------

